# Uterine Adhesions



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi

I wonder if you can help me.... I had an HSS on Saturday which indicated that there are some adhesions in my uterus. These were probably caused by the ERPC I had 8 years ago after a miscarriage at 12 weeks. I'm going to see the consultant next week to find out more about what this means & what our options now are, but I've not been able to find much out on the web & I like to be informed.

We've been ttc for 2 years; I had another mc at 5 weeks in September 2001. This pg happened in our first month of trying, but since then there's been nothing. All seems fine with my husband & I'm ovulating. We time intercourse too. I have recently been put onto Cyclogest because of low levels of it in my day 21 blood test. I use the Cyclogest from 2 days after ovulation.

Can you tell me what the options are regarding the adhesions & is it the case that I'm unlikely to get pg until these are sorted out? I appreciate that without sight of the scans this is a bit of a 'how long is a piece of string' question, but any information would be useful.

We are just starting to consider IVF, as I'm 42 now, so that clock is tikcing loud & clear. Of course, I don't want to go down that route if the ashesions mean that it will be a waste of time.

Thanks

Susie


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Susie

I'm really interested to hear Peters reply to your post as i had exactly the same problem a few years ago after an ERPC but have never heard of anyone else experiencing this ....I was advised to wait until i had them removed before trying to concieve again but i'm sure every case is different.
If you want to chat you can always IM me 
Take care hun
luv
juel xxx


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Susie,

I also have adhesions but have had IVF it didnt work first time but shall be trying again. as far as I know they dont cause a problem...... I maybe wrong but no one has told me any different and the hospital I am at are aware of them so I shall also be interested in what peter says good luck in future treatment.

Love and babydust to you Karen


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Karen

Thanks for your reply - that's really interesting to know.

I had a meeting with the gynaecologist yesterday & he didn't seem to worried about the adhesions either. There was a brief comment that maybe the HSS had sorted them out & then he started talking about me having a hysteroscopy & laparoscopy. 

We haven't decided for sure yet, but it looks like that will be our next step, with IVF following closely behind.

Good luck with your next treatment  

Susie
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls,

I have severe adhesions caused by appendicitis when i was 4 , i have had these removed several times but there are so many they is nothing they can do about them now, everytime i have an op i get more.

Well i have been told these were not the problem anyway and here i am 19 weeks PG so dont give up girls.

Mel

x x


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Mel

That's great news - congratulations  It gives us all hope  I'm just waiting for af to arrive - & going through the usual will she / won't she routine - this gives me a positive feeling.

Thanks

Susie
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

soozzee said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if you can help me.... I had an HSS on Saturday which indicated that there are some adhesions in my uterus. These were probably caused by the ERPC I had 8 years ago after a miscarriage at 12 weeks. I'm going to see the consultant next week to find out more about what this means & what our options now are, but I've not been able to find much out on the web & I like to be informed.
> 
> ...


----------

